# Carrera Fury 09?? Spec any good??



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just bought the new Carrera Fury 09, cracking bike from all accounts however having been out of the biking scene for a number of years Ive been met by the all new through axle on these new suntour Epicons! What do we know of these forks? I've read there cracking value for the money but I thought id come to the experts for your advice.

Finally and this may well sound like a dumb ass question, hwo the hell does this through axle work? Do you just remove the levered end and pull through? I didn't get a users manual so what may well be really straight forward seems very complicated to me! 

Many thanks 
Tom


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*some thoughts...*

most posters here (but not all) will be based in North America, and that bike is a UK one.

that said, here's a review: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/fury-9876

I can't comment on the fork, if yours is Suntour, the bike spec is Rock Shox Tora.

Thru-axle is the same as any bike with quick release; you release the lever, unscrew to release tension, then pull the axle through.

Jim


----------



## andreWolf79 (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah the way they work is the same but is a lot more safer and stronger than a normal quick realise mechanism... especially if u do sirius down hill, jumps & heavy abuse of it... is kinda like an airbag.... gives u peace of mind!!!! lol.....


----------

